# Girl attacked by dog



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

A four-year-old girl is savaged by a Staffordshire bull terrier | The Sun |Home Scotland|Scottish News

It doesn't mention how it happened so I suppose it could have easily been she didn't approach the dog right or something similar. I'm not a staffy fan but it's a shame that this is more bad press towards them instead of something good.


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

> her face was ripped open by a savage devil dog


Nothing like sensationalism is there.
The poor Staffies.

That dog bit her face, nasty, but unfortunately dogs can bite.
The French woman who did actually have her face ripped apart by a dog and needed a face transplant, was bitten by a Black Lab. So are Black Labs, "savage devil dogs" too?


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

yet again a dog in the wrong hands!!! there should be a law on breeding!!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Am I the only one wondering why a four year old was out playing without adult supervision? Basically the fault lies with the dogs owner but children of that age still need to be supervised especially around dogs.


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Am I the only one wondering why a four year old was out playing without adult supervision? Basically the fault lies with the dogs owner but children of that age still need to be supervised especially around dogs.


To begin with I had thought she went to Tesco herself! The nearest I was allowed out to play myself at 4 was outside the front door only when the door was open so my parents could see me. I think the mother needs to realise it's not ok to let 4 year olds out by themself around dogs because it's so easy for things to go wrong. I'm sure she has learnt that now but somehow I think if it wasn't a staffie then this wouldn't even be in the news..


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

CheekoAndCo said:


> somehow I think if it wasn't a staffie then this wouldn't even be in the news..


I think you are correct, perhaps if it was a rottie or a doberman or some other controversial "aggressive" breed, but if she had been bitten by a collie or a corgi or a retriever down the shops then we would never have heard of it.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

You're going to blame the child for this attack? The mother? Even if the mother was there, how would she have stopped such an attack?

Regardless of breed, a dog's owner is responsible for the dog's behavior.

*I don't believe in all the hype and giving certain breeds a bad rep either.* A dog is as good as his owner has trained him to be. But if that dog was under his owner's control this would not have happened. If the dog's owner had had control of his dog, the dog would still be alive.

Poor kid. I hope they sue the crap out of whoever owns that dog so she can get some plastic surgery.

lolu


----------



## Dingle (Aug 29, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> Am I the only one wondering why a four year old was out playing without adult supervision? Basically the fault lies with the dogs owner but children of that age still need to be supervised especially around dogs.


Totally agree!

Another tragic event which could & should have been avoided


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

What a shame.

Poor little girl and the last thing Staffie's need is more bad press.

I have seen first hand how wonderful these dogs can be it's just a shame that they get into the wrong hands.

I completely agree that if it had been a Lab it would not be seen as a savage devil dog.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2009)

Hope the girl recovers quickly.

Read the story,however nothing has been mentioned about how it happened.
I doubt whether we will get the full facts,as usual the dog is to blame or rather the breed.

I have owned SBT's for nearly 20 years and never ever have we had any problems with our dogs and kids,they have never been left alone together ever.

Whose dog was it ?
What was a four year old child doing playing in the street ?
What were the circumstances leading up to the attack ?
How old was the dog ?
Was it Loose or in it's garden ?
Was it entire ?
How was it bred ?

So many questions unanswered yet the animal is a devil dog,it's a dog, a dog that has sadly felt the need to attack a child,what happened to cause it ?

It is very very rare for a well bred SBT to attack a child.


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

If you see in my sig there is a link to a staffy im trying to save, reported in the paper as a savage beast, dont forget papers like to sensationalise. The story about Tyson wasnt correct, not everything in the papers is right or true.

A savage dog story sells unfortunalty, as has been said wouldnt of been as big a story if it was a yorkie or some such other breed who could also do a lot of damage to a four yr old.

Children provoke dogs and not all dogs will tolerate it regardless of breed, shame they arnt as quick to print stories of all the people who attack dogs 

Hope the girl will be ok but its another set back for the dogs.


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Pampered pets said:


> Children provoke dogs and not all dogs will tolerate it regardless of breed, shame they arnt as quick to print stories of all the people who attack dogs


I think she could of easily provoked the dog and it lead to this. Of course a child isn't going to admit that or is a newspaper.. Kids that lived across from us used to come up to our old 2 poodles faces and growl and shout at them but luckily the dogs didn't bother and walked away but the kids would often say they bit them.. We were watching the whole time and would tell them off but it was hard to avoid them when they came running up behind us out walks! I wonder how many poor dogs have been pts because of kids approaching the wrong way and feeling threatened so they attacked. I know the responsibility lies with the dog owner but so much should lie with parents aswell to bring their kids up to respect animals and approach them the right way. But some parents couldn't care less as I've learnt tonight with another issue to do with kids and respect..


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

While I wouldn't lay the blame on a 4 year little girl (who I believe shouldn't have been out playing without supervision) if she hasn't been taught how to behave around dogs she may have done something to provoke him/her. The blame lies entirely with the owner who should have been in control of the dog & may not have raised the dog properly in the first place. Shame on the Sun for once again getting the vociferoussheep in this world foaming at the mouth once again


----------



## bluebarry (Sep 15, 2009)

Hope the girl is ok soon!


----------

